# Heater hose location



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

I have a 1968 428 that is in a 1965 GTO. There are two spots on the firewall for the heater core. The hose that comes off the head goes to the lower “inlet” and the hose that comes off the upper “outlet” runs to the water pump. Is this correct? Here is a picture of how I have it setup.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

looks great under there !!

I think 65 had an inner fender bracket to hold the hose up ...

68 had a bracket on the front of the head ... for support 

I do see 1 item that will give you an issue .... it is the bracket for the manual choke ,
you need to get it as close to the choke as possible ... 2" .... maybe back carb bolt or ?

that cable will bend when you go to push the choke in one day .... and not open the choke ...

looks great !! oh and move the lift loop to the pass upper timing cover bolt ...

nice job on the pl ug wires .... 

Scott t


----------

